# Celeste is in my town!



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

UPDATE
Unfortunately there’s too many requests at once!
PM me and I will give you the code.
I’m sorry for the inconvenience to people!
I will probably be closing around 12-12:30 (UK) but I will stretch it as much as possible 
As before, payment is not required but would be greatly appreciated as I’m staying up quite late late to do this. Leave anything by the town hall <3


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 5, 2020)

Going now! Thank you!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 5, 2020)

Omw as well tysm ❤

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Can't seem to get it :/


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

chibibunnyx said:


> Omw as well tysm ❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> Can't seem to get it :/


There’s a small queue, what message is appearing? If it’s interference then keep trying


----------



## niko2 (Apr 5, 2020)

who disconnected without saving? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

I got like 15 shooting stars


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 5, 2020)

IT disconnected me and i lost the recipie


----------



## angelcore (Apr 5, 2020)

ah it disconnected;;


----------



## gamerdiji (Apr 5, 2020)

Tis a sad day


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hollyj264 said:


> Hi all!
> Celeste is in my town
> You’re more than welcome to come visit ^-^
> My dodo code is: 0BB3J
> ...




	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Please don’t use the - button disconnect to leave! Thank you <3


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 5, 2020)

IT says its getting interference


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> IT says its getting interference
> 
> keep trying!


----------



## niko2 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hhaha with public dodo codes it's always a gamble to get in, and then it's a loading screen party before being able to get around


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 5, 2020)

Couldn't join cause it's full now  please let me know when a spot opens up


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 5, 2020)

is there a chance you could update the thread when a spot's available? ;o


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

I will keep people updated when someone leaves 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

3 spaces atm


----------



## CoolGuyBrock (Apr 5, 2020)

a


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

waiting for space to clear up~


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 5, 2020)

I finally got it to let me go then it crashes and it’s not my connection!


----------



## gamerdiji (Apr 5, 2020)

You should probably do a limit of people at a time, I got in first but couldnt get anything done from all the loading screens ;-; then another disconnect lol


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

UPDATE
Unfortunately there’s too many requests at once!
PM me and I will give you the code.
I’m sorry for the inconvenience to people!
I will probably be closing around 12-12:30 (UK) but I will stretch it as much as possible 
As before, payment is not required but would be greatly appreciated as I’m staying up quite late late to do this <3


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 5, 2020)

ignore this aghskhdhs- good idea !!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi, I would like to come and visit! (=


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 5, 2020)

Got I am disconnected just a while ago, was Tenoch from aztlan, hope I can come


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 5, 2020)

Hollyj264 said:


> UPDATE
> Unfortunately there’s too many requests at once!
> PM me and I will give you the code.
> I’m sorry for the inconvenience to people!
> ...



would love to be added to the queue, tysm!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

PM'd!


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 5, 2020)

Tenocht said:


> Got I am disconnected just a while ago, was Tenoch from aztlan, hope I can come


PM me


----------

